# VFTT Forums Down Again...



## Greg (Feb 16, 2004)

I hope MichaelJ's quote of *what was posted* isn't what happened. This is what killed his forums the last time. He had to start completely over including having everyone re-register.  :blink:


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 17, 2004)

There must be a vBulletin guru out in the land of VFTT members who can help out. Unfortunately, I know just enough MySQL (is that the back end?)  to be dangerous, not enough to be of help.

Don't receive email on the machine that runs the web site...


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2004)

VFTT said:
			
		

> My web server evidently can not handle the volume of traffic on this site and the forums crashed again. What can I say, my site has grown beyond my ability to run it. It's like a bad IBM commercial.
> 
> I tried to restore my backup of the the forum mysql database and I can not get it running. If anyone is a mysql database or vbulletin guru, please email me at darren@viewsfromthetop.com
> 
> ...


Yikes!   Anyone who thinks they can help Darren, please see the contact info above!


----------

